# Dolog AKF12



## Anonymous (13 April 2005)

Suche Software zum Programmieren einer Modicon A120....
Das Programm heisst Dolog AKF...

Gruss


----------



## datamen (13 Juli 2005)

schliesse mich der suche nach der software "Dolog AKF v2.x" an ..... ganz super wäre es natürlich mit einem kleinen handbuch ;-)


----------



## capri-fan (18 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine AKF12 Version 4.0 von 1992.

bei Interesse bitte mailen.

MfG
c-f


----------



## datamen (19 Juli 2005)

du hast post. danke schön schon mal im vorraus.

ich hoffe es wird möglich sein eine Logistat A030 und A130 damit zu "bearbeiten" ??


----------



## capri-fan (19 Juli 2005)

OK Datamen

Programm ist unterwegs

MfG
c-f


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2005)

mit akf12 kannst du nur eine a120 programieren und keine a030 bzw. a130


----------



## elcon (11 April 2006)

Hallo,

bräuchte dringend dolog um eine a020 zu programmieren. Wär super wenn es mir jemmand zuschicken könnte.

elcon1986@yahoo.de

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


MfG

elcon


----------



## holgerbecker (6 Juli 2006)

*Ich auch!*

Hallo Gemeinde, auch ich bin auf der Suche nach Dolog AKF 12. Kann es mir jemand zusenden? --> biplehrer@gmx.de

Danke, Holger


----------



## capri-fan (7 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Programm ist unterwegs.

MfG
capri-fan


----------



## Holger_Bs (1 August 2006)

Hi...

bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach diesem programm...wäre schön wenn das jemand hätte... Holger_Bs@web.de

MfG Holger


----------



## PLC (9 Februar 2008)

Tut mir leid,
das ich dieses alte Thema wieder aufrufe,
aber ich habe vor kurzem sehr günstig eine A120
bekommen und bräuchte zum programmieren sehr dringend diese Software.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir einer von euch diese zuschicken könnte

gott_berlin@web.de

Vorab vielen Dank


----------



## Lars Weiß (11 Februar 2008)

Jungs, ich hab die SW. Ist eine Dos Version. Habt ihr Handbücher für mich ?
Brauche Exemplarisch Beispiele für Analogwertverarbeitung und so.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (11 Februar 2008)

*Modicon A120*

Hi,

ich habe das Buch "Modicon A120,Programmierung mit Dolog AKF,
Arbeitsbuch Band 1, "
das brauche ich nicht mehr. Ich hab das Buch doppelt.
Da ist alles drin, z.B. verfügbare Operatoren, Systemmerkerbelegung...

Gruß FA


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 Februar 2008)

Das wäre Supi, was willst du dafür haben ?


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (14 Februar 2008)

Hi Armand,

ich denk nen 10er (€) .
Ist das o.k.?

Gruß FA


----------



## sps freak (18 Februar 2008)

*A120 und Modicon A120,Programmierung mit Dolog AKF,*

Guten Abend,

wie ihr vielleicht unter "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" gelesen habt, bin ich Autor von bisher 14 SPS Arbeitsbüchern. Unter anderem habe ich auch das im Titel genannte Buch geschrieben. 

Hiervon existiert auch noch das Arbeitsbuch Teil 2 in dem anwendereigene Funktionsbausteine behandelt werden. Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich diese Bücher als PDF-Datei elektronisch verschicken. Meldet Euch einfach unter www.ibp-automation.de. 

Unter www.ibp-automation.de/buchliste.pdf findet Ihr alle Titel die ich bisher geschrieben habe. 

Hinweis: wenn Ihr AKF ALUs (z.B. ALU 200, ALU 201, ALU 202) habt und wollt die A120/A250 Steuerungen im Sinne IEC 61131-3 weiterverwenden, dann gibt es eine innovative Lösung mit MULTIPROG. Informationen können gerne über unsere Homepage erfragt werden.

Gruß 
Jochen Petry


----------



## Havoc1980 (3 Dezember 2008)

*Tut mir leid,*

das ich dieses alte Thema wieder aufrufe,
aber ich muss bei einem Kunden eine A120 programieren
bräuchte zum programmieren sehr dringend diese Software.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir einer von euch diese zuschicken könnte

assi55 @ gmx.de
Vorab vielen Dank


----------



## maxi11 (10 Februar 2009)

*Ich suche auch...*

Hallo,

da ich auch an einer Anlage mit einer a120 ein paar Fehler beheben soll,
und leider nichts mehr an SW vorhanden ist, würde ich mich freuen,
wenn mir jemand das DOLOG schicken könnte.

einmaladresse1(at)googlemail.com


Vielen Dank
Thorsteh


----------



## sps freak (13 Februar 2009)

*Programmiersoftware AKF12 für A120*

Hallo Havoc1980, Maxi 11,

eine lizensierte SW AKF12 V7 gibt es käuflich zu erwerben bei der Firma OHP, Rodgau. Mit Kauf dieser Software erhalten Sie die neueste Version und das Recht auf Support. 
Zu beachten ist, dass nicht alle gängigen PCs problemlos mit dieser alten AKF-SW spielen.
Hinweis: Bei inoffiziellem Erwerb (Raubkopien) machen Sie sich strafbar und sind nicht abgesichert bei Anlagenstörungen, die Mensch und Maschine betreffen (Maschinenschutzgesetzt).
Generell ist zu überlegen, ob nicht die Nachfolge AKF CPU, die @120 von OHP eingesetzt werden kann, zumal sie auch mit einem IEC 61131-3 Programmiertool (Multiprog) programmiert wird. Diese neue CPU ist zudem auch Ethernet-fähig.
Gruß

Jochen Petry
www.ibp-automation.de


----------



## Moppi79 (9 Februar 2010)

*AKF 12 oder AKF 125*

Hallo,

hat noch jemand die Software AKF 12 oder AKF 125 für die Modicon A120??

Bräuchte die ziemlich dringend.
danke


----------



## s7king (11 Februar 2010)

*Akf12*

hallo liebe experten,
ich brauche dringendst das dolog akf12 programm. wäre schön, wenn sich einer bei mir meldet, der das programm hat.

schon mal danke im voraus.

gruß an euch alle


----------



## Kieler (15 Februar 2010)

Ich verstehe das nicht ganz.

Es gibt hier mehrere "Kollegen" die sich gerade angemeldet haben und hoffen auf diesem Weg kostenlos eine AKF Version zu bekommen.

Ich glaube, ich finde das nicht ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Moppi79 (15 Februar 2010)

Was ist da das Problem? Es haben hier schon genug danach gesucht und das hier auch bekommen. Es wird ja wohl erlaubt sein zu fragen, schließlich ist das hier ein Forum. 
Aber es gibt halt immer wieder irgendwelche Leute die sich über alles aufregen müssen.


----------



## Kieler (15 Februar 2010)

Moppi79 schrieb:


> Was ist da das Problem? Es haben hier schon genug danach gesucht und das hier auch bekommen. Es wird ja wohl erlaubt sein zu fragen, schließlich ist das hier ein Forum.
> Aber es gibt halt immer wieder irgendwelche Leute die sich über alles aufregen müssen.



Vielleicht weil andere Geld damit verdienen, diese Software zu verkaufen??


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 Februar 2010)

Kieler schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil andere Geld damit verdienen, diese Software zu verkaufen??



Prinzipiell hast du recht. Aber die SW ist fast 20 Jahre alt. Geht das fast nicht schon in Richtung Abadonware ? Schert sich da noch jemand drum ?


----------



## mariob (15 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ohne das das jetzt OT werden soll, aber reicht da die Software? Kann diese alte Büchse überhaupt Online editiert werden? Ich dachte immer die hätten so einen klssischen Eprom stecken.....?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Moppi79 (15 Februar 2010)

dieses Programm ist schon ao alt, das gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen, bzw. ist mir nicht bekannt wo. und wer will dafür noch Geld verlangen?
Ich verstehe die Aufregung überhaupt nicht


----------



## Kieler (15 Februar 2010)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hast du recht. Aber die SW ist fast 20 Jahre alt. Geht das fast nicht schon in Richtung Abadonware ? Schert sich da noch jemand drum ?



Ja, die Software ist schon etwas betagt. Aber sie wird noch immer von der Firma Schneider verkauft uns Support bekommt man auch. Aber sicherlich hat die Software ihre produktivste Zeit hinter sich.


----------



## denbelg (2 März 2010)

*Software A030*

Ich kann dich A030FUP schicken. Geben Sie mir bitte deine Mailadresse...

Chris



datamen schrieb:


> du hast post. danke schön schon mal im vorraus.
> 
> ich hoffe es wird möglich sein eine Logistat A030 und A130 damit zu "bearbeiten" ??


----------



## JOJOJO (11 November 2013)

Hallo 
ich suche die Software AKF125. Habe noch ein Paar Bausteine  der Modicon Steuerung (Alu205) bin aber auch auf der Sinematik S7  geschult. Kannst Du mir helfen ?

mfG JOJOJO


----------



## sps freak (12 November 2013)

JOJOJO schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich suche die Software AKF125. Habe noch ein Paar Bausteine  der Modicon Steuerung (Alu205) bin aber auch auf der Sinematik S7  geschult. Kannst Du mir helfen ?
> 
> mfG JOJOJO



Bitte wende dich an:

OHP Automation Systems GmbH
Gutenbergstr. 16
63110 Rodgau 
Email: info@ohp.de
www.ohp.de
Tel.: +49 (0) 6106 / 8 49 55 -0
Fax.: +49 (0) 6106 / 8 49 55 20

Gruß
sps freak


----------



## Schlosser-Junge (12 Dezember 2013)

Moin Gemeinde 
Ich hatte damals in meiner Ausbildung eine AEG A120 im Testkoffer für verschiedene Versuche. Mit der Steuerung war ich immer sehr zufrieden und für Lehrzwecke war sie optimal geeignet. Ich hatte jetzt viele Jahre nichts damit zu tun, da der Betrieb bei dem ich damals angefangen habe und bis heute beschäftigt bin ausschließlich auf Siemens Steuerung gesetzt hat und setzt. Durch einen mehr oder weniger "dummen" Zufall habe ich von meiner damaligen Berufsschule einen der Schulungskoffer aus alten Zeiten erwerben können, mit der A120-Steuerung. Jetzt würde ich gern die "alten Zeiten" wieder etwas beleben und mit der A120 etwas rum probieren. Leider habe ich keine passende Programmiersoftware für die SPS. Ich habe schon das gesamt Netz abgesucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir vielleicht einer helfen könnte, wo ich Dolog beziehen kann? MfG


----------

